
Slack built their dark mode - markchristian
https://slack.engineering/building-dark-mode-on-desktop-811508b5d15f
======
2rsf
besides for the needed UX work and a little development effort I don't get the
latest buzz about dark mode.

Dark mode is not necessarily better than non-dark mode, and it should be a
basic feature for every software anyway.

